# 01 rubicon radiator relocation



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

My buddy has an 01 rubicon and wants his radiaor moved to the rack. Any sugestions on how to do this. I searched but found nothing.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.hondaforeman.com/147-rubicon-500/65380-radiator-relocate.html

if i was you i would make ur own. alot cheaper. i made my own for my kq. but look at those links


----------

